# Any other bully breed fans here?



## Ruka

Hi everybody,

I was wondering if there are any bully breed fans on here? I myself am a huge fan of amstaffs and the APBT, best dogs in my books, period.

But my hubby loves border collies... *sigh*

Anywho, I thought we could talk about our bull breeds (if anyone else happens to love them)

I've been rescuing them for years now, at the moment we don't have a dog as both our breeds are restricted in our rental agreement, but that won't last forever.

I have always found it amusing, that both of my favourite animals (pit bulls and rats) both are so misunderstood, such a pity (sorry a pun, I couldn't resist).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie

I love pitbulls! I think it's amazing how truly sweet they are by nature, when they are treated with kindness and love by their owners. They can be wonderful dogs for kids! They are so sadly misunderstood.

I knew someone when I was in middle school who had a pitbull who was put to sleep because it bit a girl... but the part that didn't seem to matter to anyone was the fact that he bit her after she started throwing rocks and sticks at him  It's such a shame.

I lived in Las Cruces for awhile and it made me very sad how popular bully breeds seemed to be down there... because it didn't seem like people got these dogs because they loved them and wanted a sweet companion, but instead because they wanted a "tough" or "scary" accessory. Many of them acted aggressive because that's what they were taught/picking up on from their humans. I wish more people got these dogs because they are wonderful companions instead of perpetuating negative stereotypes!


----------



## ratchet

Jenzie said:


> I love pitbulls! I think it's amazing how truly sweet they are by nature, when they are treated with kindness and love by their owners. They can be wonderful dogs for kids! They are so sadly misunderstood.
> 
> I knew someone when I was in middle school who had a pitbull who was put to sleep because it bit a girl... but the part that didn't seem to matter to anyone was the fact that he bit her after she started throwing rocks and sticks at him  It's such a shame.
> 
> I lived in Las Cruces for awhile and it made me very sad how popular bully breeds seemed to be down there... because it didn't seem like people got these dogs because they loved them and wanted a sweet companion, but instead because they wanted a "tough" or "scary" accessory. Many of them acted aggressive because that's what they were taught/picking up on from their humans. I wish more people got these dogs because they are wonderful companions instead of perpetuating negative stereotypes!


Agreed. In SC where I worked at a shelter it was sad to see so many bullies in there - they were a product of novelty not companionship. 

I have a rescue bully myself (we don't know her ancestry but she looks a staff to me) and all she wants to do is snuggle. Couldn't even hurt a fly if she tried!! We take her to our local pet store often for seminars because she an the rest of her kind are such misunderstood breeds!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka

Jenzie said:


> I love pitbulls! I think it's amazing how truly sweet they are by nature, when they are treated with kindness and love by their owners. They can be wonderful dogs for kids! They are so sadly misunderstood.
> 
> I knew someone when I was in middle school who had a pitbull who was put to sleep because it bit a girl... but the part that didn't seem to matter to anyone was the fact that he bit her after she started throwing rocks and sticks at him  It's such a shame.
> 
> I lived in Las Cruces for awhile and it made me very sad how popular bully breeds seemed to be down there... because it didn't seem like people got these dogs because they loved them and wanted a sweet companion, but instead because they wanted a "tough" or "scary" accessory. Many of them acted aggressive because that's what they were taught/picking up on from their humans. I wish more people got these dogs because they are wonderful companions instead of perpetuating negative stereotypes!



Where I live BSL doesn't exist.

That's sad about the dog... If its a pit bull and it bites, no matter who stated it, sadly the pit bull is usually blamed...

I could never understand the 'tough guy' thing with bully breeds, I just think they are wonderful! I've never seen the in any other light!

All breeds bite, one dog shouldn't make the stereotype for an entire population.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie

Yep, as you said all breeds bite. In fact the only dog I've ever been bitten by was a tiny little yorkie mix. And it hurt! All dogs have incredibly powerful bite strength, so small dogs that bite can be just as dangerous as big ones that do. The fact is most pitties are too gentle to ever even think about biting someone, and the ones that do bite are often abused or neglected by their owners, or brought up to conform to a "tough guy" idea. It's really sad.


----------



## Ruka

Jenzie said:


> Yep, as you said all breeds bite. In fact the only dog I've ever been bitten by was a tiny little yorkie mix. And it hurt! All dogs have incredibly powerful bite strength, so small dogs that bite can be just as dangerous as big ones that do. The fact is most pitties are too gentle to ever even think about biting someone, and the ones that do bite are often abused or neglected by their owners, or brought up to conform to a "tough guy" idea. It's really sad.


And what with backyard breeding there are genetic chemical imbalances, but by far, the breed is very, very mellow (well, they aren't 'mellow' per say, just come home after a long day! Lol!) but the majority of the breed is very safe, gentle, loving, etc. 

I've only met ONE pit bull that bit unprovoked, and he had a chemical imbalance in his brain (the idiot owners were producing so many 'blues' that they had inbred for generations.... 

Not his fault though, he couldn't control it.

But every other pit bull type dog has either been a sweetie from the start, or opened up once they no longer felt threatened and in danger from previous abuse.

I remember my friend had this old bait dog she rescued, he was elderly, blinded from chemicals, and full of scars, and he had a clean rap sheet. He was a sweetheart, always wanting snuggles and French fries hehe. 

He died at old age without a single aggressive thought in his mind, despite his past.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

I love Pit bulls, a lot of family friends have had them. I've actually never met a mean one.

Ok can some Please explain to me the differences between Staffs and APBT? I know that they are different breeds of bullys but I forgot how you tell them apart.


----------



## ratchet

Staffies are the original "bull" breed, and are part of the AKC. they were the dogs bred to bring down bulls or guard. 

APBT is more of an abbreviation for the specific "pit bull" you see today; wedge shaped muzzle, stout, "aggressive" - I see no distinction save one is bred for work and the other is bred by asshats who want an intimidating dog or a dog to fight. 

You can usually tell the educated owner from the uneducated by inquiring "Is that a staffie?!" The educated will look to you with relief and probably adore you. The ignoramus will look at you if you have three eyes and go "whut". There is no peeve I have more than witnessing the uneducated handle this type of dog: and worse, breed it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ahhhhhhhh now you done did it. 
I love APBT/AMBULL/Staffies/or basically any "bully" type breed. (I love all mastiff type breeds as well, just the looks and personality are fantastic!) Currently we have one pitty and one pit mix. I don't remember a time when we didn't have a pit (staffie, whichever you would like to call them. We say pit a lot because it seems hardly anybody knows what a staffie is anymore)
Here is my big boy<3 His name is Bart. I call him Tank or "Tankers" because I named him Tank when he was little and the family changed it a week later because they "didn't want people more scared of him"
Phooey, I love Tanker. Haha. 











































These two are Bart's bosses










Now, I must add in that I do NOT like these so called "American Bullies":


















But rather, I prefer the old game style (and by style I do NOT mean fighting, I simply mean physique), 30 lb pitties. That is just my preference. I think the lean, muscular, thin-legged, longer nosed guys are just beautiful. Bart is DEFINITELY the most heavy set that I would go for. I had one that was thicker, she was a staffie, and was a bit of a low rider with a really wide chest. She still had a more lean general body type than the nasty bullies though. 
(Sorry if anyone here is a fan of the American bullies, they just aren't my thing. Absolutely unnatural and unhealthy doggies)


----------



## ratchet

You'd love my girl!! She's filled out at 45lb so far.. Lean, narrow nose - buff though. Your boy is GORG. I love all mastiff types myself. I find they have the best "I want to make you happy" temperaments. 








That is her saying "hey my toy broke... Do I get another?? It was defunct!"



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratchet

Wanted to put this in here fr anyone who feels that bullies aren't good with children. The dg pictured below was an abandonment case after his old owners found out he had heartworm that was not treatable - the farm I frequented took him in and after him gaining a whopping 40lb, he became attached to the two resident toddlers. He doesn't let them out of his sight ever! Politely stands between them when a stranger is present, and sleeps with them at night!








He's still kicking too, with HW and all!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Wow, those look......I have no comment. Reminds me of a documentary I was watching on the Kennel Club this morning (Some people on the snake forum were talking about how breeding for looks, common in the snake world, can affect health and someone brought it up). Made me sad (and mad) of how many issues so many breeds have just because they want to breed for looks instead of health. 

At least there are people out there that are trying to preserve the herding dogs, like German shepherds. "Show" German Shepherds can barely walk. (My Uncle had a working German Shepherd, wasn't for working but it was from working lines. Amazing guy, super friendly). oh if anyone wants a link to the Documentary I can do that, though it's an hour long though a good watch (I don't agree with everything in it but it's a good documentary) but it was filmed in 2008 so some things have obviously changed.

If Bullys include Mastiffs, I love Cane Corsos (Italian Mastiffs). one of our friends (well Neighbor's friend) where we live has one and he is Amazing. Granite he's 170 pounds. They are by no means light weight dogs. Though they aren't heavy in an unhealthy way, they actually have a pretty good proportion sized body.

But yeah, then a lot of people I know have the Staffs, not the Americans.


----------



## LightningWolf

ratchet said:


> he became attached to the two resident toddlers. He doesn't let them out of his sight ever! Politely stands between them when a stranger is present, and sleeps with them at night!


Pit bulls were bred to protect and watch children while their parents were out working in the fields. reason they are nick named Nanny dogs.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ratchet- sooo cute! Does she have a little sharpei or something? (Small ears, wrinkled forehead) I love the long skinny legs-too cute. Hold on I've got a pic to add  
Oh and yes, nanny dogs! I'd leave kids with a pitty before I'd leave them with most people! Lol!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Our pit mix, Sadie. She's from a shelter in Idaho. She's GSP/BC/Pit/something small









My Tanker and I three years ago: 









Bart being a nanny dog ;D










'Cos Pits are so mean:












And then Dakota. *sigh*
She was my dream dog. 1/2 pit bull 1/2 cattle dog.
She weighed 28-30 lbs in the summer around 32 in the winter. 
I loved her so much! Unfortunately the cattle dog in her made her want to get the cats all the time and we tried to work around it and she was so high energy that she deserved better and she went to live with some friends of ours about 1 1/2 hrs away. A part of me is always hoping that they have to re-home her when I get my own place and she can come back to me ;D I know that'd be too rough on her though. She was perfect though, my goodness. Body of a pit bull and colors/ears of a heeler


----------



## ratchet

You don't have to tell me, LW! Half the time I can't tear my girl away from the two special needs children across the street from us. 

And Muttly, when she was a pup I thought so too - but she's too small and to be honest, I don't believe she has ANY recent purebred contributions in her "pedigree" besides some "bully". I had a wisdom panel pulled on her (not sure if you know what that is) and they couldn't allocate anything and called her type "bush dog"/ditch dog. Only furthered my belief that she's 100% mutt. More than 50% of all dogs are 100% mutt and have no recent purebred ancestry (after all, "pure breeds" are relatively new -200 yrs or so when the domesticated dog has been around for 16,000+) so makes sense to me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratchet

0oh wow.. Dakota is stunning!! Love Sadie too. Sad you had to give Dakota away but great to hear you had her best interests at heart!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratchet

PPS I love Cane Corsos!! I was lucky to work with one when I worked at a training kennel and she was stunning. I love Dogo Argentinos too..... *-*

There's really not a dog I don't like though haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl

I don't have a bully but if I had the room and time for one (small house, small yard, constantly running all over to my various jobs) I'd have a couple. My parent's had a lab pit mix and she was, hands down the best dog ever. My best friend out in DC has one, and has been fostering two sister pups ("fostering") for over a year now. They're lovely, so I'll share some pictures of them.

Remington, AKA, Myrtle is the adult, Laki is the brindle and white and Kouna is the fawn pup. Myrtle was bred in her previous life and immediately became mom to the two pups, and still after over a year rarely lets them out of her sight. 

View attachment 21849
View attachment 21833
View attachment 21825
View attachment 21841


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ratchet-probably if anything she has some small dog somewhere in her that has wrinkles. Some pug or something surprising like that haha. 
Oh boy do I miss my Koda. But the options came down to a) move in with my dad and keep Dakota but have his dog (the only pit I've ever known that would seriously viciously attack with no warning[dogs, not humans, she was nuts for people as they nearly all are]) undoubtedly kill my jack Russell at some point or b) let Dakota go live with my friends. So it kind of chose itself. I still get pictures but haven't brought myself to go visit as I don't want to confuse her. It kills me not to see her and I still hate myself to this day about giving her up. I've always been a "you bring an animal on it is your responsibility until the day it dies" type of person, and then I have to go and give away my love :/ 
She was so perfect though. CGC qualified, competed in agility, we wanted to do canine freestyle but there were no groups around here. She visited the nursing home. She was just perfect! For me. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl

Ps, my neighbor has a Cane Corso, unfortunately it bit a kid (I'm sure, provoked somehow as the dog never was aggressive, or for that matter, barked, ever) and they had to send out notices about it being a dangerous dog and build a privacy fence around their yard and they can only walk him now with a muzzle on.  He was such a great dog too.


----------



## ratchet

Myrtle is stunning!! I LOVE her grin!! Kouna and Laki are adorable too!!

And Muttly.. I'd hope not <___> the wisdom panel definitely didn't detect any. The picture above Nd the one below are the only ones where she looks wrinkly -- in person she is no more wrinkly than one would assume a staffie to be. 









Anyone want to guess what the wisdom panel said her "sister" (pictured on top, no blood relation) was?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden

I live in Ontario, Canada... where pitbulls or any dog resembling a pitty is illegal.  Which is really unfortunate. But we are working on getting the bill overturned. We will eventually.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I adore bully breeds and have come across several pit bulls that I would have adopted in a heart beat, but they do not fit my lifestyle at the moment and I just didn't feel as though we were right for each other.

In the future, I do suspect that my husband and I will adopt a mastiff of some sort. Not sure if it counts here!


----------



## Muttlycrew

I can't imagine living somewhere where they're illegal. Aye! That'd be horrible. 
Ratchet, have you considered some basenji back in there? ;D she kinda resembles on in that last pic.
I had a GORGEOUS red pit named Jackson for awhile. He was very game style with rose style ears and a big grin with a log snout and a slightly round head. Straight back, probably 45 lbs (he was knee height, hard to find pits that are actually what they used to be) long legs, crazy muscle tone. Man he was gorgeous. Then we had Maggie the brick. She was a brindle. Then we got Nicky who was a piebald champagne. Again she was closer to 60lbs. She was a bit thicker and taller than my favorite style of pitty, but then she was still fairly scrawny and well toned. She was from a BYB though (my dad got her) and he was the one that was crazy dog aggressive. She liked about 2 dogs. The rest she wanted to kill. Then she did kill and she got more and more aggressive as she aged (assumedly due to her increased blindness) and she had become really arthritic and lost control of her bladder functions and had to be put down when she was 10. She was really a horrific and tragic experience that, for awhile, was a blow to the chest to our family from the pitty breed. I'd had my doubts about how sweet they really were. But the ending action from her was so tragic to me that I am sure it affected me more than others, but Bart (who we had for Nicky's last 3 years) is just so sweet, and so was Maggie before him and Jackson before her and Pepper before him and so on and so forth. And I volunteered at the shelter for a long time and the majority of the pits there are so sweet and it's just not a breed thing.
My dad admits to raising Nicky wrong and getting her from the wrong place, but he says he was too heartbroken over Jack that when he saw Nicky he didn't think it through. 
Anyway, I'm a breed advocate, but only for specific people. There are people that just couldn't handle it. They're such social dogs that need constant reassurance in the dog world.
I do love them, though. So much love to give. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka

Wow, so many responses! Yay me!

I don't care for the American Bullies either to be honest... Although Pinks Torque is one fine dog.









I will always rescue pit bulls, it's in my blood. 

And hey, the American Pit Bull Terrier while not being registered with the AKC is a real breed. The 'pet' pit bull you see being called an APBT probably has AmStaff or Staffie mixed in there somewhere.

The true APBT is a working dog, with a high drive to please no matter how difficult the job is. They are lean, light, and agile.

Yes, this is an American Pit, and yes... They come in wonderful Black and Tan!! Squeeee!!








While an American Staffordshire Terrier while looking closely to some heavier APBT's has a more mellow temperament which can be ideal for families and the everyday pet guardian, and also for some working. They still have the drive to please, just a little less 'get up and go' although they sure can be easily motivated!

This is my friends dog Trinity, she's got mostly AmStaff in her, she's a rescue so not quite sure, lol.








The Staffordshire Bull Terrier is quite a mellow, easy-going dog, smaller than the AmStaff and heavier set than the APBT, it's a bit smaller, but in my eyes the bulkiest of the pit bull breeds, with a temperament much like an AmStaff with still a bit less drive.

Random google photo.








Sorry for the rant lol. Umm, I wrote this in response to a bunch of you guys, but forgot who was who, hope it makes sense!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

The first dog I owned when I moved out of my parents' house (I was 16 and moved in with two friends who had just started college) was a pitbull/lab cross. His name is Apache, and I don't have pics of him on this computer but he is a gorgeous dog. My friends got to keep him when I moved away, and I miss him dearly. I've owned lots of breeds of dogs and loved them all, but there is no comparison to Apache. He was crazy energetic and very destructive, but the was the sweetest, smartest, and most loving dog I've ever met. It makes me very, very sad when people get up in arms about pit bulls and bully breeds. Unfortunately I now live in a huge dog fighting area and every time I see a post for a pit bull I want to adopt it because I'm terrified of what will happen to it.


----------



## iHayleyNorris

The only reason I know my dog, Nika has pit in her at all is cuz I saw a pic of her mama. Her mama was a pitty (possibly mixed). So, my Nika-bear might be 2 steps away from pit, but every now and then she pulls a face or she'll move just right and I see the little pitty hiding in her. Hehe. So cute. 







She's my 1 year and 3 month old, 55 pound pit mix puppy. And I am proud she has those adorable, loyal, and sweet pit genes in her! :')


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

Well she wasn't my dog but I knew her very well, my brother is in the army and I went and stayed with him for about two or three months and they're neighbour had a staff called jimpy they brought her round everyday and she is the sweetest little thing in the world, she would sit on my knee and fall asleep, lick me and when we played she never ever got nasty, she is lovely! And is amazing with children, you can just tell how careful she is when she's around them, she lets them do anything to her, 

I'm not sure if a rotty/bullmastiff is a bully dog however about 2years ago our cross passed away, we got her as a rescue and she was very badly treated she was scared and nervous if anyone when to touch her she snapped but once she got used to you she was a babe! She was such a loyal dog and only every wanted to look after you, it just goes to show that most of the time it's how they have been brought up, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheWroteLove1

I'm a HUGE advocate for the bully breeds (Fluck BSL), but unfortunately the closest I ever got to owning one was a boston terrier that idiots confused with a Pit. He was my love <3


----------



## Ratfinx

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I adore bully breeds and have come across several pit bulls that I would have adopted in a heart beat, but they do not fit my lifestyle at the moment and I just didn't feel as though we were right for each other.
> 
> In the future, I do suspect that my husband and I will adopt a mastiff of some sort. Not sure if it counts here!


I've got a mastiff called Ellie she is so sweet, she loves to cuddle her teddies, I would definitely recommend getting one they're such softies! But then again any dog can be soft with the right care, 
This is our Ellie 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Does anyone on here Have a cane corso  I think we need some pictures of them so people know what I'm talking about. ;D

My grandma had a pit bull, I think he was just your average pit bull cross (Staff + APBT I'm guessing). They got him when he was only a few days old though (Long story I don't know the details too) but he actually grew up to be an awesome dog. He liked to jump on people so that was annoying. Unfortunately when he was a year old he got hit by a car and didn't survive  He was white but he had a few brown spots on his butt and he had a brown eye patch. I can see if my grandma has some pictures if anyone wants to see.

Are great Danes Mastiffs? Great Danes are the worlds best lap dog, they actually do really well in apartments since they just want to lay around all day. I've noticed all large dogs think they are lap dogs. Just a suggestion for those who are in apartments but still want a mastiffs/bully.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Great Danes aren't mastiffs. My goodness I love them though. They're one of the most fantastic breeds (in my book) but also one of the worst breeds :/ they die, on average, at around 6 years old. That's just not good  you get so attached and then they're gone. 
We've had 3 and my dad grew up with an abundance of them. I'll try to find a pic of mine  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

No bullmastiffs/masstiffs are different 
Great Dane is what scooby doo is haha, sorry only Great Dane I could think of haha! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

My all time favorite Great Dane of mine, Walter.
























Walter on the left and the most gorgeous Dane we ever had, Duke, on the right.











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hikari

I love Pittys! They are amazing dogs. Mine is named Artemis and she is my heart. I almost lost her to acute renal failure a few months ago, but after 10 days in ICU and a whole lot of fighting she pulled through! One important lesson I learned is ALWAYS check to see what meds you are giving your dog and make sure to know all of the side effects, just because a vet prescribes something doesn't mean it is the best thing. 
My 74 year old mom also has two pit x bulldogs too. It helps her to feel safe because people are intimidated by their looks. Little does anyone know they could walk in and be showered with doggie kisses! 

Artemis at 6 months. She used to compete in weight pull and conformation shows. 













With her kitten. He was a stray she adopted. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








And after she started gaining weight back from her ARF.


----------



## Aether

Ruka said:


> Wow, so many responses! Yay me!
> 
> I don't care for the American Bullies either to be honest... Although Pinks Torque is one fine dog.
> 
> View attachment 22065
> 
> 
> I will always rescue pit bulls, it's in my blood.
> 
> And hey, the American Pit Bull Terrier while not being registered with the AKC is a real breed. The 'pet' pit bull you see being called an APBT probably has AmStaff or Staffie mixed in there somewhere.
> 
> The true APBT is a working dog, with a high drive to please no matter how difficult the job is. They are lean, light, and agile.
> 
> Yes, this is an American Pit, and yes... They come in wonderful Black and Tan!! Squeeee!!
> View attachment 22081
> 
> 
> While an American Staffordshire Terrier while looking closely to some heavier APBT's has a more mellow temperament which can be ideal for families and the everyday pet guardian, and also for some working. They still have the drive to please, just a little less 'get up and go' although they sure can be easily motivated!
> 
> This is my friends dog Trinity, she's got mostly AmStaff in her, she's a rescue so not quite sure, lol.
> View attachment 22089
> 
> 
> The Staffordshire Bull Terrier is quite a mellow, easy-going dog, smaller than the AmStaff and heavier set than the APBT, it's a bit smaller, but in my eyes the bulkiest of the pit bull breeds, with a temperament much like an AmStaff with still a bit less drive.
> 
> Random google photo.
> View attachment 22097
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant lol. Umm, I wrote this in response to a bunch of you guys, but forgot who was who, hope it makes sense!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've seen all of these except that American Pit, it's gorgeous! I wouldn't mind having one of those ;p I love pitbulls, all the ones I've met were total sweethearts. But I'm in an apartment right now, so can't have a bigger dog :/ That and these people still think the breed itself is evil. 

And I don't actually own them, but my mom breeds and shows English Bulldogs. I'm helping with the recent litter xD


----------



## Eden10

I think bully breeds are amazing...such sweet gorgeous dogs & have such expressive faces. It breaks my heart when you browse on CL pets & see SOOOOOOOOOO many pits & other bullies ppl trying to get rid of them yet at the same time idiot backyard breeders trying to sell puppies [most far too young to be away from mama] its so sad 

I would love to adopt a needy bully from a shelter some day...its tempting to get one now, we have a decent sized town house...but I worry it will be too much for us at the moment with 2 other dogs....then our yard is just concrete =/

My fiance is also a huge fan of English Bull terriers...I think they are gorgeous, but I told him only if there happens to be one at a shelter [rare find!] as I refuse to support breeding.








[not my pic]


----------



## ratchet

Don't think any staff/terrier can have blue eyes. I am surprised a lot of people think or have had experience with APBT/staffies to be "mellow". I've worked with hundreds, met many more, and always found them to be a bit intense - they are super intense on you, can be high stung and nervous. I consider them to be medium dogs as far as temperament - they make great dogs when they are in the right environment, but IME they are insecure and look to you for guidance. I believe it all just comes down to what "job" they have -- if they do not have a purpose they are high drive and can be quite difficult. Personally, I love this type of character as I feel I am most compatible with them -- but to the inexperienced or uneducated owner it can be too much. 

That can be for any breed though!

I love EBT too! You ought to check out EBTR, just google them.. They have some "steeper" adoption prices but for a PB EBT it is worth it. They can be very rewarding dogs.. But not for everyone. I love them personally. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka

Eden10 said:


> I think bully breeds are amazing...such sweet gorgeous dogs & have such expressive faces. It breaks my heart when you browse on CL pets & see SOOOOOOOOOO many pits & other bullies ppl trying to get rid of them yet at the same time idiot backyard breeders trying to sell puppies [most far too young to be away from mama] its so sad
> 
> I would love to adopt a needy bully from a shelter some day...its tempting to get one now, we have a decent sized town house...but I worry it will be too much for us at the moment with 2 other dogs....then our yard is just concrete =/
> 
> My fiance is also a huge fan of English Bull terriers...I think they are gorgeous, but I told him only if there happens to be one at a shelter [rare find!] as I refuse to support breeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [not my pic]


Have you checked breed specific rescues for them? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka

ratchet said:


> Don't think any staff/terrier can have blue eyes. I am surprised a lot of people think or have had experience with APBT/staffies to be "mellow". I've worked with hundreds, met many more, and always found them to be a bit intense - they are super intense on you, can be high stung and nervous. I consider them to be medium dogs as far as temperament - they make great dogs when they are in the right environment, but IME they are insecure and look to you for guidance. I believe it all just comes down to what "job" they have -- if they do not have a purpose they are high drive and can be quite difficult. Personally, I love this type of character as I feel I am most compatible with them -- but to the inexperienced or uneducated owner it can be too much.
> 
> That can be for any breed though!
> 
> I love EBT too! You ought to check out EBTR, just google them.. They have some "steeper" adoption prices but for a PB EBT it is worth it. They can be very rewarding dogs.. But not for everyone. I love them personally.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, every bully breed I know is well trained, socialized, and usually has a job to preform, even if its just the most simple thing, such as flyball. 

I guess in retrospect perhaps 'mellow' wasn't the best word, LOL!

I was trying to explain the slight differences in the 'pit bull' breeds. Don't get me wrong, drive in some lines can be VERY hard to manage if you don't know what you're doing, which is why you should never just rush out and get any breed (let alone a strong, high drive, possibly dog-aggressive breed) such as the pit bull dogs without doing TONS of research first!!

In my experience the APBT has the strongest desire to work and is the most game driven (depending on individual temperament some APBT's will be very prey driven and dog-aggressive while others couldn't care less but from what I have seen it is the American Pit Bull Terrier has the highest tendency to be dog-aggressive and prey-driven. Keep in kind this DOES NOT mean human-aggressive)

The AmStaff has a much lower tendency to be dog-aggressive due to the AKC show ring (can't have a dogfight, now can you?) they also seem to be less prey-driven,

The Staffie seems to be the least dog-aggressive, and I have never met a Staffie with a prey drive yet.

And yes, Trinity is a mix, LOL. But she's got mostly AmStaff as she was born in he shelter with her mother being a 'papered' AmStaff, not that papers mean much when you've got three days to find a home....

As for my fave breed?

Well that's the American Staffordshire Terrier of course!






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarah<3rats

i myself have a sweet two year old staff, her and my rat gus gus are best of friends they love each other and i swear evey time i let xena( the dog) in the rat room to play or say hi to them gus's face lights up. i have to let xena and gus play together atleast once a week or gus gets upset...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Found some pics of our apbt that had to be put down last summer. In the pic of her standing looking to the left you can see how she started to get saggy, stiff, and even kinda chunky as she got older.












































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka

Muttlycrew said:


> Found some pics of our apbt that had to be put down last summer. In the pic of her standing looking to the left you can see how she started to get saggy, stiff, and even kinda chunky as she got older.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She looked like a gorgeous, happy pup! I'm sorry for your loss..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## never-sleep

I have one. His mother was very gamey but his father is what is called an American Bully. He is not over muscled like the ones in a previous post. This is due to his mother's stature.
He was practically given to me by the breeder since he was the runt and had a deformed front leg. I fell in love with him instantly. The little brat was a complete bully earning and living up to the name Bull Dozer. We just call him Dozer though.
He grew into his leg thankfully and everything about him is perfect now. He is my baby and because of him I can't imagine ever not having a pit bull.

Anyway here is my Dozer Boy:













The day he chewed through his lead, see my rigged leash? Lol







He loves to chew basket balls.







One of my favorites. He just laid beside me in the yard when we were playing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Aw, all cute dogs.

I love EBTs, just sucks that they have just So many breathing issues and most barely make it to 10 years if even that long (most barely make it to 6) because of their skull/snout.


----------



## ratchet

Eden10 said:


> I think bully breeds are amazing...such sweet gorgeous dogs & have such expressive faces. It breaks my heart when you browse on CL pets & see SOOOOOOOOOO many pits & other bullies ppl trying to get rid of them yet at the same time idiot backyard breeders trying to sell puppies [most far too young to be away from mama] its so sad
> 
> I would love to adopt a needy bully from a shelter some day...its tempting to get one now, we have a decent sized town house...but I worry it will be too much for us at the moment with 2 other dogs....then our yard is just concrete =/
> 
> My fiance is also a huge fan of English Bull terriers...I think they are gorgeous, but I told him only if there happens to be one at a shelter [rare find!] as I refuse to support breeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [not my pic]


Eden, where are you? There is a listing in the Providence, RI CL for a beautiful EBT named Rollo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratsanctuary

I have 2 bully breeds in my group of dogs, My LilyRose is a Pitbull/Sharpei mix, and Spanky is my American Bulldog


----------



## sunshadow

i looooove pitties! <3 i have a half pittie right now, just turning 9 this month though you can hardly tell by the way she zings around the house! Her other "half" was her daddy austin...he was doberman, beagle and chihuahua e.e 
This pic is when her sister came over to visit and she decided she was going to hide all the chew toys.


----------

